# Wi max



## Liam1 (14 Apr 2010)

Just enquiring if any body has had this installed recently and what they think of it.Looking at 3 meg bundle for 40 euro / month.Kids say tahtit will effect how they play the playstation on line ?.All comments wellcome


----------



## coldcake (14 Apr 2010)

just putting this in the mix

In the summer of 2006, a super-Wi-Fi system known as WiMAX was tested in  rural Sweden. Bombarded with signals, the residents of the village of  Götene—who had no knowledge that the transmitter had come online—were  overcome by headaches, difficulty breathing, and blurred vision,  according to a Swedish news report.

from

http://www.gq.com/cars-gear/gear-and-gadgets/201002/warning-cell-phone-radiation?currentPage=4


----------



## Liam1 (14 Apr 2010)

*Wimax*

Thanks for that update.Still interested in how it is operating in real life situations,Speeds , effect on playstion playing on line etc.


----------



## hopalong (15 Apr 2010)

how do you get the signal,is it an aerial or similar.can you use a phone as well.


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Apr 2010)

Theres some comments on it over on boards.ie. Mostly not good. Especially with gaming and similar.


----------



## Leo (29 Apr 2010)

Had a guy call to my place pushing this recently. For the same price, you can get fixed line DSL and off-peak local and national calls. No benefit to go wireless for me.


----------

